# Avet SX magging...just a side note



## shunt (Apr 12, 2004)

A slight modification to the technique where folks have used washers glued into the side plate in order to be able to vary the number of magnets.

Used a piece of galvanized sheet metal (like the kind used for HVAC work). Much thinner than the washers, so it allows more clearance so you to use varying thickness magnets. Traced the spool radius on the metal so I could cut out a strip of the metal that would fit nicely on the side plate and follow the curvature of the outer edge. Bedded it in a thin layer of marine epoxy, making sure the entire interface between the sideplate and the metal was roughed up, degreased, and covered with the epoxy. Made metal strip long enough to allow different spacing between the magnets. Cut small knotches along the edge of the metal so that the knotches would bed into the epoxy for better adhesion.

Worked like a charm....was able to fine-tune the 2 Avets up this morning at the ballfield....one with 6 and bait, and one with 8 and bait.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

great info!

what size magnets are you using for 6 and bait?

can i get the dimensions and supplier?
me and a friend are about to mag our sx's


----------



## shunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Based on some of the posts I had read here and on other forums, as well as adivce from folks I know who had magged their Avets, I ordered 2 different sized rare earth magnets: 3/8"x1/10" from Lee Valley Tools and 3/8"x1/16" from K&J Magnetics (both over the internet). 2 of the 1/16" thick magnets butted up to each other side by side ended up working the best for me with 6 ounces and bait. That was one of the things I liked about using the sheet metal...I was able to experiment when/if I used multiple magnets by varying the spacing between the magnet...it did make a difference. Was very easy and fun to do, once the metal plates were glued in....just stick in an arrangement of magnets, cast, and then tweak the number, sized and/or spacing of the magnets for the setup you are testing. Another sidenote, is that I am using Liquid Grease on the spool bearings. 

My 6 and bait setup was the Avet SX on a rebuilt Tica (don't remember the model, it's the heaviest Tica makes, that, as I understand it, it a copy of the Loomis 1448. I rebuilt it to make the handle longer for me and to upgrade all of the components to Fuji.) with 20 lb mono. The 8 and bait set up was the Avet SX on and Outcast with 20 lb mono as well. For both, I used and actual fishing rig, sinker, and chunk of flip flop sole to simulate a bait chunk when I was test casting to determine the best magging setup...wanted to be a close to actual conditions as possible. 
Please understand that I am no expert on any of the above, but do enjoy messing around with it. I have casted the Daiwa SLOSH's, Newells, Penn 980's, squidders, jigmasters, numerous 6500's, and several Shimanos. I think that the only one I haven't tried yet is the Penn 525( I understand that the one with Tres' conversion is very nice to throw) I did a lot of reading and question asking of folks who know a whole lot more about this that I do befoe I set off trying to mess with the Avets. I think that the Avets have some pros and cons, but as I understand it, there are not any reels that are perfect right out of the box. I really like the Avet SX for a couple of reasons. The quality and simplicity of the reel seem to be very nice...sure is a sharp looking reel to boot. I love the small size and physical weight of the reel...only 14 ounces or so....the only other reel that comes close to this weight with a comparable capacity is the Daiwa 20....none of the other reels I've seen get within 4 ounce of that....to me, 4 ounces lighter is a big deal, as I love a rig that is light in the hand. The drag on the Avet seems really smooth. I have heard the argument that a star drag is better for the surf. My thought is that I will quickly get used to whatever I use. The clicker on the Avet is louder and seems more durable than some of the others out there. Besides the physical weight being so light, I also love the line capacity. The reel is shockingly small when you first see it. I had a hard time believing it would hold enough line. I think that some folks like to run 17 lb mono on it for that reason. I was able to dump a full Penn 975 onto my SX last week. That was 200 yards of 20 lb Sufix on top of a pretty good chunk of 30 lb Fireline backing. Was great news to me that it would hold as much line as a "30" sized reel...lets me use 20 lb mono versus 17 lb, which I prefer for a little more abrasion resistance. Once I magged mine, they cast as good as any I have thrown. Again, I don't think the Avet is a cure all, just wanted let you see the how and why of what I did.

Hope this helps you out!
Scott Hunt


----------



## shunt (Apr 12, 2004)

test


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

roger that

my sx worked perfectly this weeked for a cooler full of sheepshead from under a bridge. i top shotted with 40 with the drag all the way to full and was still getting bullied around by a few that i never did see.

out of 12 fish 2 weighed 8lbs and the last one broke my new cape fear inshore rod! im in the process of getting the warranty replacement right now. i had him right at the boat and he was still green since i yanked him away from the pilings and he did some quick and powerful direction changes at the boat and the tip snapped like a pencil.

anyways, the reel worked nicely and i will be magging mine with your 6oz. setup as soon as the magnets come in


----------

